# apple wireless keyboard



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

well, this a pointless post, but i thought i'd try my new apple keyboard, whilst sat in the van .

technology amazes me everytime. i've now got my own little office in the van.


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 May 2012)

Have you connected it to your iPhone/iPad via Bluetooth?  Apple make such quality products. You'll need an office nano in your van now to make it complete!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

I posted the first post from my phone.  I can also tether my ipad to my phone, so i can use the ipad anywhere. apparently its cheaper than getting a bluetooth enabled ipad.

I'm certainly becoming a big fan of apple products, that's for sure.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2012)

that's it mate...get a tank in the back and you can live your life from the van. You could be like Max and Paddy.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

one of the best spin off's from one of the best comedy series ever Ian...phoenix nights .


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2012)

''can you here me now?''


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

The inflatable bouncy castle is the best bit.


----------



## HarryRobinson (18 May 2012)

Sammy the snake! Garlic Bread, Garrlic. Bread?


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 May 2012)

Yes these we're fab - I did hear that they were going to make a third series... Wonder why it's not happend?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Yes these we're fab - I did hear that they were going to make a third series... Wonder why it's not happend?



It'd be great if they did.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2012)

Apparently Kay fell out with dave spikey and paddy. Also apparently Kay has turned into a complete *insert expletive here*


----------



## Mark Evans (19 May 2012)

Oooo...just found the ? sign


----------

